# Maid Service in Dubai Silicon Oasis



## BetzAnn (Feb 25, 2014)

Hi All,

Can anyone suggest good maid service in Dubai silicon Oasis?? I called up a few but they don't provide in DSO.

Thanks
Betz


----------



## AnjulaMalshan (Jul 17, 2013)

BetzAnn said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Can anyone suggest good maid service in Dubai silicon Oasis?? I called up a few but they don't provide in DSO.
> 
> ...


You Can Try This One. Hope this helps !


Maid services in Silicon oasis, jumeirah circle, DIP, motor city etc with quality of work - Dubai - Household - Domestic Help


----------



## londonmandan (Jul 23, 2013)

I see the vans from these guys out and about so could try them

maids.ae


----------

